
Anti-groping stun gun shorts - PatrolX
https://twitter.com/XylaFoxlin/status/1301253399208394753
======
klyrs
Big mood. Only I touch my own butt way too often to think this is a good
idea...

------
cmwelsh
I like the idea, but it’s trouble waiting to happen when you need to walk
through a crowded room, no...? I’ve been in clubs and subways where my body is
pressed against others on all sides. What’s the sting feel like?

~~~
Aeronwen
>What’s the sting feel like?

That's where the trouble's waiting to happen.

~~~
cmwelsh
Well yes, that’s what I meant. My partner is only 5’2” and she would be highly
concerned if someone zapped her arm with their electric rear.

